# Freshwater plant question



## bobcat_52 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have just added some live plants to my aquarium because they were on sale at the pet store and I got them cheaper than the plastic ones were. I only have a gravel substrate and was wondering if this would work, and also how often i should add the liquid fertilizer (Plant Gro)? Any help would be appreciated because I am new to live plants, and don't really want them to just slowly die. Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Plants will do fine in gravel. On fertilizing plants, depends on how much lighting you have and if you are going to use co2 either pressurized or diy. Can you tell the wattage of your lights and what kind of plants did you get.


----------



## bobcat_52 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, and I do not have any co2 right now. Is it necessary or will the fish provide enough? The lighting is 19 watts and i have 3 chilensis and 2 that did not have names.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

The fish will not provide enough CO2 for the plants. Plants do require CO2 to grow to properly. Some plants require more than other plants in the way of CO2. As far as the ferts what does the bottle recommend.

Now to you tank.... what is your lighting and Wattage.
what plants did you buy.


----------



## bobcat_52 (Feb 9, 2009)

the bottle doesn't say how often to add and as i said above its 19 watts and i have 3 chilensis


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I can't find that name of plant anywhere except relating to a palm tree. If that is the case it isn't aquatic. 19 watts. How big is the tank? its going to be very low light as it is.


----------



## bobcat_52 (Feb 9, 2009)

35g hexagon, its full name is Sagittaria platyphylla


----------



## brandeeno (Nov 16, 2008)

How deep is your gravel (good plants need at least three inches).

How big is the tank and you have 19 watts? (you'll probably want to have somewhere in the range of 2-3 watts per gallon of water)

Ferts: I use plant gro and API ferts, I dose everyday but my tanks are lushly planted and have a 4-5 Watts per gallon ratio. I don't use CO2 right now and it isnt a must, because some prepared ferts come with CO2 in them or you can buy the little fizzie tabs that release CO2 for the plants slowly and need weekly replacing. (i have yet to try these).

Try to look on Plantgeek.net to see if you plants are aquatic or not, if not they'll just rot. Also see if you can identify the second plant and give it some sort of a name (if not maybe a few of us could tell you from a pic).

-Brandon


----------

